# Need help bloodline info!!!



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Im looking for bloodline info on this female dog. Registered name is ( j.c.'s "paris") numbers are 12347AP-44. Im just curious on bloodline because i have a pup off of her. Im not a breeder or anything just have for family pet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Breed? Registry? What did the breeder tell you the bloodline is?


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Adba an is registered as american pitbull terrier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BlueMalibu said:


> Adba an is registered as american pitbull terrier.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah, Holly might be able to help you when she gets on. What are the parent's names I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Sire= Jones "Blue Eyed Boy" numbers are 88200L-32.
Dam= Krazy M's "Sandi" numbers are K11506AP-08

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BlueMalibu said:


> Sire= Jones "Blue Eyed Boy" numbers are 88200L-32.
> Dam= Krazy M's "Sandi" numbers are K11506AP-08
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found the sire on Bullypedia but there wasn't much information on him, no parents listed etc. Another member on here has a dog with the same sire.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/27445-finding-bloodline-without-pedigree.html

I guess he wasn't given a pedigree either.


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for atleast trying. I havent had any luck either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

